# Pooping in food dish?



## Honeybunny (May 14, 2012)

My hedgie has been pooping and peeing in his food bowl for the past few days. I have had him for over a year and he almost always goes potty in his wheel or litter pan. Why is he doing this? He really likes hiding under his cage liner and I recently made it so that he can't do that (it's too messy!). Is he rebelling or trying to take revenge on me? Lol not sure if hedgies think that way. Please help!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Some of my hedgies does that sometimes but not all the time. Most of the time they just poop in the same corner. They're not officially potty trained but they give an impression of being so. Just remove the food bowl after it eats.


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Maybe he made a new potty spot. Hahaha. Perhaps try moving the food bowl to a different location, and see how that turns out!


----------



## VicTheBear (Oct 15, 2013)

If his food bowl is large enough for him to climb into, he might just be coincidentally dropping a gift while he eats. But good luck keeping a hedgehog from climbing into their food bowl... It seems like a serious pastime that they all participate in :-D


----------

